# I dropped my large smart phone on babies head help



## nettiboo1982

Hi all lay with my baby today I had my phone in my hand and it slipped and donked her ob the head she started to cry and I soothed her she didnt cry long but now im really worried she has a little red mark but this phone is pretty heavy and has square edges rather than round im going to see hv at drop ib today but thats not for an hour what do I do?


----------



## babybrums

I dropped mine on LO's head quite a few times. I would be lying in bed, nursing him and playing on my phone and doze off and drop it on his head. I felt horrible but he was fine.


----------



## x Helen x

I'm sure it's fine hun, babies are tougher than we give them credit for! I opened a door on LO the other week and the door handle hit her right on the head (hubby was holding her about to walk through the door on one side when I went charging in from the other! :dohh:).

She cried a lot at the time (so did I :haha:) but she was fine.

The fact that she cried is a good sign. If you're really worried then go see the GP or HV, but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## nettiboo1982

Im really upset she smiled at me just after though and now I feel really rotten im going to see health vistor now to check her looked at I feel so bad shes only just over 5 weeks old poor little mite :cry:


----------



## leahsbabybump

hell be fine hun there tougher than you think these babies


----------



## Bevziibubble

Im sure he will be ok hun, babies are much more resilient than we think :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

I'm sure she's fine.

About a month ago, my husband bent down to pick something up and our 3 month old daughter slipped out of his arms. She acted fine but we took her in to be checked anyway. She was fine.


----------



## staralfur

I've done this before too and she was just fine. I can't even count how many times she's smoked her head on something over the past few days, now that she's pulling herself up on things. Babies' heads are made to withstand accidents!


----------



## The Alchemist

I've dropped my phone, the tv remote control, and others on her before by accident. 

But my girl has bumped her head sooooooo many times around things. I never make a sound or look at her with astonished expression or else she'll cry. She just looks at me, blink, and goes back to playing. Then she'll bump her head again, etc...don't worry, mom. You're little one is fine.


----------



## kecie

I was watching One Born Every Minute ages ago & the dad dropped his phone on his newborn! I'm pretty sure she will be fine hun, just keep an eye on her. Remember there are always people who you can call if you are concerned :)


----------



## Samah007

I did that with the remote. I dropped a bulky DirecTV remote on her head while nursing. She had a little mark but she was fine. I felt so bad!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

She sounds fine!if you can rouse her and she's responding to you then no harm done maybe just a little bump!you would know if she was hurt


----------



## scottiejunior

My baby was born using forcepts- they basically pulled her out usin her head with 2 metal rods. They are WAY tougher than we think


----------

